# 6x6x6 L2C one-look last bar algorithms



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2017)

What you usually see for 6×6×6 L2C is this:

2×4 block on left side of front face
Extend to 3×4 block
Use one of the obliques and the two outer x-centres to form a partial bar and insert
Use a commutator if there's a stray oblique you need to insert
Apart from step 4, this is mostly done intuitively. Just like F2L, however, it doesn't hurt to look at a more algorithmic approach; here, we focus on using algs to combine steps 3 and 4 above. (Obviously, if you can solve most of your last two bars using five moves and finish with two commutators, you should probably do that instead of rigidly sticking to the above outline. You'll have to use your own judgment to decide what's better.)

There are six sets of cases for the last bar, where most sets have 15 cases. The oddball set with 19 cases is the one where the obliques for the last bar are already paired up—this you can solve like 5×5×5 L2C, so there isn't anything new to learn. These are the five remaining sets (feel free to suggest better names if you come up with any):

"separate low"






"separate high"




"opposite"




"near diagonal"




"far diagonal"




Within each set, the case can be identified by where the two outer x-centres are when the obliques are AUFed to match the above pictures; as a shorthand, U ~ Fur, D ~ Fdr, FL ~ Ufl, FR ~ Ufr, BL ~ Ubl, BR ~ Ubr.

Note: these algs are written in SiGN (r = Rw, 3r = 3Rw, 3R = 3Rw Rw', 3-4r = 4Rw Rw') and the spoiler boxes contain more alternative algs than the tables.



Spoiler: opp set algs, plain text version



FL FR (front 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
(U) r U 3R U r' U' 3R'


BL BR (back 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
(U') r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'


FL BR (pair + split):
mn: set up to far set
(U') r U' r' U' 3R U r U' r' U r U' 3r'
---
mn: break up the pair, pair obs, insert
r U r' U 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'
---
mn: set up to 5-mover
(U') l' r U' r' U l U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
---
(U2) 3R U r U' 3R' U' 3r r2' U r U' 3r'
(U2) r U r' U2 r U' r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U2) r U2 r' U r U r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'


BL FR (pair + split):
mn: set up to far set
(U) r U r' U 3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'
---
mn: break up the pair, pair obs, insert
r U' r' U' 3R U' r U 3r' U' r U r'
---
mn: set up to 5-mover
(U) l' r U r' U' l U 3r U r' U' 3R'
---
(U2) 3R U' r U 3R' U 3r r2' U' r U 3r'
(U2) r U2 r' U' r U' r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
(U2) r U' r' U2 r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'


FL BL (two splits):
mn: insert split pair cancel into split pair comm
(U) r U (l' 3R) U r' U' (l 3R')
---
(U2) r U r' U' r U2 r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U2) r U r' U' 3r U2 r' U2 r U' r' U 3R'
(U2) r U' r' U r U2 r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
(U2) r U' r' U 3r U2 r' U2 r U r' U' 3R'
(U) 3R U 3R' U2 3r U' 3R' U' 3r r2' U 3R'
(U') 3R U' 3R' U2 3r U 3R' U 3r r2' U' 3R'
(U) 3R U r U' 3r' U 3R U r U2 r' U 3R'
(U') 3R U' r U 3r' U' 3R U' r U2 r' U' 3R'
(U) r U 3R U r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
(U') r U' 3R U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U r U r'


FR BR (two pairs):
mn: insert pair cancel into pair comm
(U') r U 3l' U r' U' 3l
---
3r U 3r' U 3r U2 r' U 3R' U 3r U 3r'
3r U' 3r' U' 3r U2 r' U' 3R' U' 3r U' 3r'
r U r' U r U2 r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
r U r' U 3r U2 r' U2 r U r' U' 3R'
r U' r' U' r U2 r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U' 3r U2 r' U2 r U' r' U 3R'
(U) 3r U 3r' U 3r U' r' U' 3R' U' 3r U' 3r'
(U') 3r U' 3r' U' 3r U r' U 3R' U 3r U 3r'
(U) r U 3R U r' U r U2 3r' U r U r'
(U) r U2 r' U r U r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U) r U2 r' U 3R U' r U 3r' U r U' r'
(U2) r U r' U' r U r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U2) r U r' U' 3R U' r U 3r' U r U' r'
(U2) r U' r' U r U' r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
(U2) r U' r' U 3R U r U' 3r' U' r U r'
(U') r U2 r' U' r U' r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
(U') r U2 r' U' 3R U r U' 3r' U' r U r'
(U') r U' 3R U' r' U' r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
(U2) 3r U 3r' U' 3r U' 3R' U r' U 3r U 3r'
(U2) 3r U' 3r' U 3r U 3R' U' r' U' 3r U' 3r'


U D:
mn: insert pair + pair comm
r U r' U2 r U' 3l' U r' U' 3l
---
r U r' U r U' r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
r U r' U 3R U r U' 3r' U' r U r'
r U' r' U' r U r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U' 3R U' r U 3r' U r U' r'
r U r' U r U2 r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U' r U2 r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
(U) r U' 3R U2 3R' U' r' U 3R U2 3R'
(U') r U 3R U2 3R' U r' U' 3R U2 3R'



BL U (split, nice 3bar):
mn: 3bar + comm
r U r' U2 r U 3R U' r' U 3R'


FL D (split, nice 3bar):
mn: 3bar + comm
r U' r' U2 r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'


FR U (pair, nice 3bar):
mn: 3bar + comm
(U2) r U r' U2 r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'
(U2) r U r' U2 r U 3L' U' r' U 3L
---
r U2 r' U r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'


BR D (pair, nice 3bar):
mn: 3bar + comm
(U2) r U' r' U2 r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
(U2) r U' r' U2 r U' 3L' U r' U' 3L
---
r U2 r' U' r U 3R U r' U' 3R'


FL U (split, bad 3bar):
mn: corners to r, sune cancel into comm
(U') r U r' U r 3L' U' r' U 3L
(U') r U r' U r U2 3R U r' U' 3R'
---
(U') r U r' U' 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
r U2 r' U' r U r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'


BL D (split, bad 3bar):
mn: corners to r, mirror sune cancel into comm
(U) r U' r' U' r 3L' U r' U' 3L
(U) r U' r' U' r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
(U) r U' r' U 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'
r U2 r' U r U' r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'


BR U (pair, bad 3bar):
mn: TODO
(U) r U r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'


FR D (pair, bad 3bar):
mn: TODO
(U') r U' r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'



















(FL FR)
(U) r U 3R U r' U' 3R'(BL BR)
(U') r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'(FR BR)
(U') r U 3l' U r' U' 3l(FL BL)
(U) r U (l' 3R) U r' U' (l 3R')











(FL BR)
(U') r U' r' U' 3R U r U' r' U r U' 3r'
r U r' U 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'(BL FR)
(U) r U r' U 3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'
r U' r' U' 3R U' r U 3r' U' r U r'(U D)
r U r' U2 r U' 3l' U r' U' 3l















(FR U)
(U2) r U r' U2 r U 3L' U' r' U 3L
r U2 r' U r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'(BR D)
(U2) r U' r' U2 r U' 3L' U r' U' 3L
r U2 r' U' r U 3R U r' U' 3R'(FL D)
r U' r' U2 r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'(BL U)
r U r' U2 r U 3R U' r' U 3R'















(FR D)
(U') r U' r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'(BR U)
(U) r U r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'(FL U)
(U') r U r' U r 3L' U' r' U 3L(BL D)
(U) r U' r' U' r 3L' U r' U' 3L

If there's any interest in this, I might generate the rest of the sets.

(I guess some of you are going to be wisecrackers and point out that over half of the above cases have "insert cancelling into a commutator" as a solution, so this isn't much of an improvement over the intuitive method. That's true, and that's also the point! Just like intuitive F2L, sometimes looking at algorithmic methods can make you realise that there's a more efficient way to do certain cases, and the algorithm _becomes intuition_ if you stare at it hard enough.)

Previously.

Changelog:
2018-02-18: Replaced the main algs for (opp FL BR), (opp BL FR), (far FL U), (far BR D), (far FL BL), (far FR BR), (far FR U), (far FR D).
2021-01-18: Fixed the VisualCube links.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

(I'm going to post the algs for the different sets in separate posts to make my life easier if I have to edit them.)

And now the "far" set. 12 out of the 15 cases are related to some standard commutator, which probably means that this should be really easy to learn.



Spoiler: far set algs, plain text version



U D (stray obliques):
mn: pair obs, DON'T insert bar, and stuff (?)
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U r U r'
(U') 3r U r' U r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
---
mn: pair obs cancel into sune
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U' r' U' r U2 r'


FL D (pair, nice 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
3r U' r' U 3R'


BR U (pair, nice 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R'


FL U (pair, bad 3bar):
mn: do lefty 5-mover, then insert bar
(U2) 3l' U' l U 3L U r U r'
---
mn: do FL D / BR U alg + sune/antisune to insert stray corner
3r U' r' U 3R' U r U r' U r U2 r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U' r U2 r' U' r U' r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R' U r U r' U r U2 r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R' U' r U2 r' U' r U' r'
---
U r U' r' U' r U' r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
3R U' r U 3r' U2 3R U' r U 3R' U2 r'
3R U' r U 3r' U2 3R U' r U' r' U2 3R'
U' 3R U' r U2 r' U' r U r' U2 r U 3r'
r U2 r' U 3r U2 3R' U' r' U 3R U2 3R'
3R U' r U' r' U2 r U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U' r U r' U' r U' r'
r U2 r' U2 r U 3r r2' U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U2 r U r' U r U' r'


BR D (pair, bad 3bar):
mn: do lefty 5-mover, then insert bar
(U) 3l' U l U' 3L U' r U' r'
---
mn: do FL D / BR U alg + sune/antisune
3r U' r' U 3R' U r U2 r' U r U r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U' r U' r' U' r U2 r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R' U r U2 r' U r U r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R' U' r U' r' U' r U2 r'
---
3R U r U2 r' U r U' r' U2 r U' 3r'
3r U' 3R' U' r' U 3R U 3R' U r U2 r'
U2 r U r' U r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U r U' r' U r U r'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U2 r U' r' U' r U r'


FR D (V):
mn: 5-mover
3L F' r' F (3L' r)
---
mn: insert 3bar + comm
(U) r U' r' U' r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'
---
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U r U r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3r' r2 U r' U2 r U r'
3r U' r' U r U2 r' U2 3R' U' r U r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U2 r U' r' U' r U2 r'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3R' U r' U' r U2 r'
U r U 3R U 3R' U r' U' 3R U' 3R'


FR U (V):
mn: 5-mover
(U') 3L F r' F' (3L' r)
---
mn: insert 3bar + comm
(U2) r U r' U r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
(U') 3r U r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U' r' U2 r U' r'
r U' r' U' r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
3r U' r' U 3R' U r U r' U2 r U r'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3R' U r' U2 r U' r'


FL FR (front 3bar):
mn: 3bar on r, 3R double inverse sexy 3R'
(U') 3R U r U' r' U r U' 3r'
---
U 3r U' 3R' U' r' U 3R U 3R'


FR BR (right 3bar):
mn: 3bar on r, 3R double inverse sexy 3R'
3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'


FL BR (two pairs):
mn: insert cancel into comm
r U2 3l' U r' U' 3l
---
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
U' 3r U r' U r U2 3r' U r U r'
3r U 3r' U' 3r U' 3R' U2 3R U 3r'
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U r' U r U2 r'


BL FR (kite):
mn: set up 3bar, insert cancel into comm
r U2 r' U r 3L' U' r' U 3L
(U') r U2 r' U' r 3L' U r' U' 3L
---
r U2 r' U r U2 3R U r' U' 3R'
(U') r U2 r' U' r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
r U2 r' U' 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
U' r U2 r' U 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'
r U' r' U' 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'


BL D (triangle):
mn: line up corners, make pair, do BR U alg
(U2) r U' r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'


BL U (triangle):
mn: line up corners, make pair, do FL D alg
(U) r U r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'


FL BL (pair, weird shape):
mn: set up to near 5-mover
(U') r U2 r' U' 3R' F r' F' 3r
---
mn: pair obs, cancel into sune/antisune
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3r' r2 U' r' U2 r U' r'
---
r U' 3R U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
U2 r U 3r r2' U r U' 3r' U r U' r'
U2 r U2 3r r2' U' r U 3r' U' r U r'
r U r' U2 r U r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'


BL BR (pair, weird shape):
mn: set up to near 5-mover
r U2 r' U 3R' F' r' F 3r
mn:
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U r' U2 r U r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r' U r U r'
---
U' r U 3R U 3r' U' r U 3R U' 3r'
3r U' 3R' U' r' U 3R U 3r' r2 U' r'
U r U' 3r r2' U' r U 3r' U' r U r'
U r U2 3r r2' U r U' 3r' U r U' r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U r U' r' U2 r U' r'
3r U' r' U' r U2 3R' U' r' U2 r U r'




















(FL D)
3r U' r' U 3R'(BR U)
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R'(FL FR)
(U') 3R U r U' r' U r U' 3r'(FR BR)
3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'















(FL U)
(U2) 3l' U' l U 3L U r U r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U r U r' U r U2 r'(BR D)
(U) 3l' U l U' 3L U' r U' r'
(U') 3r U r' U' 3R' U' r U' r' U' r U2 r'(FL BL)
(U') r U2 r' U' 3R' F r' F' 3r
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
(BL BR)
r U2 r' U 3R' F' r' F 3r
3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U r' U2 r U r'
















(FR U)
(U') 3L F r' F' (3L' r)
(U2) r U r' U r U 3R U' r' U 3R'(FR D)
3L F' r' F (3L' r)
(U) r U' r' U' r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'(BL U)
(U) r U r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'(BL D)
(U2) r U' r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'











(FL BR)
r U2 3l' U r' U' 3l(BL FR)
r U2 r' U r 3L' U' r' U 3L
(U') r U2 r' U' r 3L' U r' U' 3L(U D)
3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U r U r'
(U') 3r U r' U r U2 3r' U' r U' r'


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 28, 2017)

"Near" set. I might need to optimise these some more later. The M' U2 M trick will convert between the near and far sets, but that costs five moves OBTM and it's not worth it for most cases. (Note that M' is notated as 3-4r below, to make things easier if you want to copy the algs to alg.cubing.net.)



Spoiler: near set algs, plain text version



U D (stray obliques):
mn: pair obs, don't insert bar, finish
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3r' U' r U r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U r U' r'
---
r U' 3R U 3r' U' r U 3R U' 3r'
U' r U 3R U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
r U r' U2 r U' r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
3r U r' U r U2 3r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'


FL D (nice 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
3L' r U' r' U 3L
---
r U2 3R U r' U' 3R'
U2 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3R'


BR U (nice 3bar):
mn: insert cancel into comm
(U') 3L' r U r' U' 3L
---
U' r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
U 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'


FL U (bad 3bar):
mn: set up to 6+2, finish
(U2) 3r U r' U' r U2 r' U' r U' 3r'
---
U' 3r U r' U' 3R' U 3R U r U' 3r'
r U2 r' U2 r U r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'


BR D (bad 3bar):
mn: set up to 6+2, finish
(U) 3r U' r' U r U2 r' U r U 3r'
---
3r U' r' U 3R' U' 3R U' r U 3r'
r U2 r' U 3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'


FR D (v):
mn: insert 3bar, AUF, comm
(U) r U' r' U' r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
r U' r' U r U r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U 3r' U r U' r'
r U' r' U r U2 r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
r U2 3R U r' U r U2 3r' U r U r'
U r U' 3R U 3R' U' r' U 3R U' 3R'
3R U 3R' U' r U 3R U' 3r' U r U' r'
U 3r U' r' U' r U r' U 3R' U' r U' r'
U 3R U' r U' r' U r U 3r' U' r U' r'
3r U' 3R' U' 3R U r' U 3R' U 3r U 3r'
3R U' 3r' r2 U' 3r r2' U2 3R' U 3r U 3r'
U 3r U2 r' U r U 3R' U' r' U' r U r'
U2 r U r' U 3r U 3r' U' r U 3R U' 3r'


FR U (v):
mn: insert 3bar, AUF, comm
(U2) r U r' U r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'
---
U2 r U 3R U' 3R' U r' U' 3R U 3R'
3R U' 3R' U' r U r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
U' r U r' U' r U' r' U 3r U r' U' 3R'
U' r U r' U' 3R U r U' 3r' U' r U r'
U r U' r' U' 3r U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
U2 3r U r' U r U' r' U' 3R' U r U r'
U2 3R U r U r' U' r U' 3r' U r U r'
U' r U r' U' r U2 r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
3R U' 3r' r2 U r' U' r U' r' U 3r U 3r'
U r U2 r' U 3r U 3r' U' r U 3R U' 3r'
r U' r' U' r U' 3r r2' U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
U 3R U2 r U r' U' r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
U2 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3R' U r' U r U' r'
U' r U2 3R U' r' U' r U2 3r' U' r U' r'


FL FR (3bar + v):
mn: slice double inverse sexy unslice
(U') 3L' U r U' r' U r U' r' 3L
---
mn: insert 3bar, AUF, comm
(U) r U2 r' U r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'
---
U 3R U' r U' r' U r U 3R' U2 r'
U 3R U' r U' r' U r U' r' U2 3R'
U' r U' r' U2 r U 3R U r' U' 3R'
U 3r U2 3r' U r U' 3R U r' U 3R'
U 3r U' r' U' r U r' U 3r' r2 U2 r'
U' r U2 3r r2' U' r U r' U' r U 3r'
U r U2 3R U' 3R' U r' U' 3R U 3R'
U' 3R U2 r U 3R' U r' U' 3R U 3R'
U' 3R U' 3R' U' r U2 r' U' 3R U 3R'
U 3R U' r U' 3r' U r U' 3r r2' U2 3R'
3r U' r' U 3R' U 3R U' r U 3R' U2 r'
3r U' r' U 3R' U 3R U' r U' r' U2 3R'
U 3r U' r' U' r U r' U r U2 r' U2 3R'
U 3R U2 r U2 r' U' r U r' U' r U 3r'
U2 r U r' U2 r U r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
U2 r U r' U2 3R U' r U 3r' U r U' r'
U2 r U' r' U' r U2 r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
U2 r U' 3R U2 r' U r U 3r' U r U' r'
U' r U r' U' 3R U r U' r' U2 r U2 3r'
U' r U r' U' 3R U r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U2 r U 3R U 3r' U' r U2 r' U' 3r U' 3r'
U' 3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
U' 3r U' r' U' 3R' U r U r' U2 3r U2 3r'


FR BR (3bar + v):
mn: slice double inverse sexy unslice
3L' U' r U r' U' r U r' 3L
---
mn: insert 3bar, AUF, comm
(U2) r U2 r' U' r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
r U r' U2 r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U2 3r r2' U r U' r' U r U' 3r'
3R U 3R' U r U2 r' U 3R U' 3R'
3R U2 r U' 3R' U' r' U 3R U' 3R'
U2 3R U r U r' U' r U r' U2 3R'
U2 3R U r U r' U' r U' 3R' U2 r'
U2 3r U2 3r' U' r U 3R U' r' U' 3R'
U2 3r U r' U r U' r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U r' U2 r U2 3r'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U 3r' U2 r U2 r'
3r U r' U r U2 3r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
3r U r' U 3R' U' r U' r' U2 3r U2 3r'


FL BR (two splits):
mn: insert cancel into comm
r U2 l' 3R U r' U' l 3R'
(U') r U2 l' 3R U' r' U l 3R'
---
r U2 3R U r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
U r U 3R U2 r' U' r U' r' U2 r U2 3r'
U r U 3R U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U r U' r' U2 3R U r U' r' U2 r U2 3r'
U r U' r' U2 3R U r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U2 r U r' U2 3R U' r U r' U2 r U2 3r'
U2 r U r' U2 3R U' r U 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U2 r U' 3R U2 r' U r U r' U2 r U2 3r'
U2 r U' 3R U2 r' U r U 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U r U r' U' r U 3r r2' U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
U r U r' U2 3r U2 3R' U' r' U 3R U2 3R'
U r U' 3R U2 3r' U2 r U r' U 3R U2 3R'
U 3R U2 r U r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U r U r'
U2 r U' r' U r U' 3r r2' U2 r U r' U 3R'
U' r U2 3R U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r' U r U r'
r U2 r' U' r U r' U r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U 3R' U2 r' U' r U r'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U' r' U2 3R' U r U r'
r U' r' U' r U' r' U r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U' r' U' r U' r' U' 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'
3r U r' U' r U' 3R' U' r' U2 r U' 3R U 3r'
3r U r' U' 3R' U2 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'
3r U' 3r' U' 3R U r U2 3r' U' 3r U' 3R' U' r'
U r U 3R U2 r' U' r U r' U2 3r' r2 U2 r'
U r U' r' U2 3R U r U r' U2 3r' r2 U2 r'
U2 r U 3R U2 3r' U2 r U' r' U' 3R U2 3R'
U2 r U' r' U2 3r U2 3R' U r' U' 3R U2 3R'
U2 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3r' r2 U2 r' U' r U' r'
r U' r' U' r U2 r' U 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
r U' r' U' r U2 r' U' r U2 3R U r' U' 3R'
U2 r U r' U2 3R U' r U' r' U2 3r' r2 U2 r'
U2 r U' 3R U2 r' U r U' r' U2 3r' r2 U2 r'
r U2 3R U r' U r U2 3R' U' r' U r U2 r'
r U2 3R U r' U' r U2 r' U2 3R' U r U' r'
r U2 3R U r' U' 3R' U2 r U r' U r U2 r'
r U2 r' U 3r U' r' U 3r' r2 U' r' U2 r U' r'
U 3r U2 r' U r U 3r' U r U2 r' U2 r U' r'
U 3r U2 r' U r U 3r' U' r U2 r' U2 r U r'
U2 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U r U2 r' U2 r U' r'
U2 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U' r U2 r' U2 r U r'


BL FR (dot v):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
r U2 r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U') r U2 r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'


BL D (y):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
(U) 3-4r U2 4r' 3r r U' r' U 3R'
---
mn: set up to BR U, then insert cancel into comm
(U2) r U' r' U2 r 3L' U r' U' 3L
---
(U2) r U' 3r r2' U2 r U r' U 3R'
U' 3r U2 3R' U r' U' 3R U2 3R'
U 3r U2 r' U r U r' U2 r U2 3r'
U 3r U2 r' U r U 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U2 r U' r' U2 r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
U' 3r U2 3R' U r' U r U2 3R U2 3r'
U' 3r U2 3R' U r' U' 3r U2 3R' U2 r'


BL U (y):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
(U2) 3-4r U2 4r' 3r r U r' U' 3R'
---
mn: set up to FL D, then insert cancel into comm
(U) r U r' U2 r 3L' U' r' U 3L
---
(U) r U 3r r2' U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
3r U2 3R' U' r' U 3R U2 3R'
3r U2 3R' U' r' U 3r U2 3R' U2 r'
3r U2 3R' U' r' U' r U2 3R U2 3r'


FL BL (weird shape):
mn: pair obs, finish
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3R' U' r' U r U' r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3R' U2 r' U' r U r'
---
mn: set up to far set
(U) 3-4r U2 3-4r' U' 3R U r U' r' U r U' 3r'
---
r U2 3R U r' U r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
U 3r U' r' U' r U r' U 3R' U r U r'
U 3R U' r U' r' U r U 3r' U r U r'
U r U 3R U r' U' r U2 r' U' r U' 3r'
U2 r U r' U r U' r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
U' r U r' U' r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
3R U' 3R' U r U2 r' U2 r U' 3R U 3r'
3R U' 3R' U' r U2 r' U2 r U 3R U 3r'
3R U' 3R' U' r U2 r' U' 3R U' r U2 3r'
U r U' r' U2 r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
U2 r U2 r' U' r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
r U2 3R U r' U' 3r' r2 U r' U r U2 r'
U2 3r U2 r' U' r U r' U2 3R' U r U r'
U2 3R U2 r U' r' U r U2 3r' U' r U' r'
r U2 r' U 3r U' r' U' r U2 3r' U r U r'


BL BR (weird shape):
mn: pair obs, finish
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3R' U2 r' U r U' r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3R' U r' U' r U r'
---
mn: set up to far set
3-4r U2 3-4r' U' 3R U' r U r' U' r U 3r'
---
r U' r' U r U r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
U r U' r' U' r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
U r U2 r' U r U' r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
U2 3r U r' U r U' r' U' 3R' U' r U' r'
U2 3R U r U r' U' r U' 3r' U' r U' r'
U 3r U2 r' U r U' r' U2 3R' U' r U' r'
U 3R U2 r U r' U' r U2 3r' U r U r'
U2 r U' 3R U' r' U r U2 r' U r U 3r'
U' r U2 3R U' r' U' r U2 3r' U r U r'
r U2 3R U r' U' 3r' r2 U r' U2 r U r'
U2 r U r' U2 r U r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'




















(FL D)
3L' r U' r' U 3L(BR U)
(U') 3L' r U r' U' 3L(FL FR)
(U') 3L' U r U' r' U r U' r' 3L(FR BR)
3L' U' r U r' U' r U r' 3L















(FL U)
(U2) 3r U r' U' r U2 r' U' r U' 3r'(BR D)
(U) 3r U' r' U r U2 r' U r U 3r'(FL BL)
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3R' U' r' U r U' r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3R' U2 r' U' r U r'(BL BR)
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3R' U2 r' U r U' r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3R' U r' U' r U r'
















(FR U)
(U') 3R' F r' F' 3r
(U2) r U r' U r U' 3R U r' U' 3R'(FR D)
3R' F' r' F 3r
(U) r U' r' U' r U 3R U' r' U 3R'(BL U)
(U2) 3-4r U2 4r' 3r r U r' U' 3R'(BL D)
(U) 3-4r U2 4r' 3r r U' r' U 3R'











(FL BR)
r U2 l' 3R U r' U' l 3R'
(U') r U2 l' 3R U' r' U l 3R'(BL FR)
r U2 r' U 3r U' r' U 3R'
(U') r U2 r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'(U D)
(U) 3r U2 r' U r U 3r' U' r U r'
(U2) 3r U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U r U' r'


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 9, 2017)

A quick update: most of the algs so far have been generated with a solver that only supports 2R and 3R (the ones that use l/3l/3L/M moves were found by hand), but now that I have a solver that can spit out those moves automatically, I might have to revise a few cases. (l/3l/3L isn't that good for ergonomics, so while there'll be new algs that are a few moves shorter, those algs might not be _faster_.)

The "low" and "high" sets are essentially mirrors of each other: if you know an alg for the low set, you can reverse the direction of all the U/F moves to get an alg for the mirrored case (which would necessarily be in the high set).



Spoiler: low set algs, plain text version



U D (stray oblique; #0):
mn: commutator lol
r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U' 3L' U r' U' 3L


FL U (split on F, long diag; #1):
mn: set up 3bar + oblique in opp set, insert cancel into comm
(U2) r U' r' U' r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'
---
(U) l F2 l' U' 3L F' r' F 3L' r


FL D (pair on F, long diag; #2):
mn: ??? (set up 4+2+2, finish?)
3r U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'


FR U (split, split; #3):
mn: commutator
r U (l' 3R) U' r' U (l 3R')


FR D (pair, split; #4):
mn: set up to v in near set, 5-mover
(U) r U2 r' U 3R' F r' F' 3r


FL FR (L shape, #5):
mn: pair and insert
(U') 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'


BR U (split, pair; #6):
mn: set up to v in near set (swapped faces), 5-mover
F r' F2 r F 3R U r U' 3r'
---
mn: set up to v in inner near set, 5-mover
(U') 3r U 3r' U' r' F' 3R' F 3r


BR D (pair, pair; #7):
mn: commutator lol
r U' 3l' U r' U' 3l


FL BR (pair diag; #8):
mn: set up to v in near set, 5-mover
r U' r' U 3R' F' r' F 3r


FR BR (3bar; #9):
mn: pair and insert
(U') 3R U r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'


BL U (split, short diag; #10):
mn: ??
(U') l F2 l2' 3r U' l U 3R' U2 r'
---
mn: set up to near set nice 3bar, insert cancel into comm
(U') l F2 l' U (r 3L') U r' U' 3L


BL D (pair, short diag; #11):
mn: set up to v in near set, 5-mover
(U') l F2 l' U 3R' F r' F' 3r
---
mn: set up to 6+2, finish
(U2) r' F 4r U 3L U r U' 3r'


FL BL (acute; #12):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
(U') r U2 r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'


BL FR (obtuse; #13):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
(U') r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'


BL BR (pair orthogonal; #14):
mn: set up to 5-mover in far set
r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'



Spoiler: alternative algs



case 0:
r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U' 3L' U r' U' 3L
4l' U 3R' U' r U 3l r'
4l' U' 3L U r U' l 3r'
U' l' U r U' 3L' U r' U' 3l
U 3l' U' r U 3R U' r' U 4l
case 1:
U x U 3R' U2 l U r' U 3r U 4r'
U x U' l U2 3R' U' r' U 3r U 4r'
U' x U r' U2 3L U' l U 3l' U 4l
U' x U' 3L U2 r' U l U 3l' U 4l
U2 4l' U' l U' 3R' U' r U l' 3l r'
U2 r U' r' U' r U 3L' U r' U' 3L
U2 r U' r' U' r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'
U' l' 3r U r' U l U l' U l 3r' r
U 4r U 3L U l' U' 3L' U 4l U' r'
r U r' U' 4r U2 3L U r' U' 3R'
U2 4l' U' l U 3L U r U r' U2 3R'
U2 4l' U' l U 3L U r U' 3R' U2 r'
U2 4l' U' l U 3L U r U' 3L' U2 4r'
U' 3R U r U' 3r' U' 4r U2 3-4r' U r'
U 4r U2 4r' U' l' 3r U' r' U l 3r' r
case 2:
3r U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
U' r U' 3l' U2 r' U l U 3L
U r U 4l' U2 3L U l U' 3r'
U 4r U2 4r' U' 3r U' r' U 3R'
U r U2 4l' U2 3L U' l U 3r'
U' 4l' U2 3L U r U' 3r' U2 l
U' 4l' U2 3L U' l U2 r U' 3r'
U r U r' U2 3l' r U r' U' 3l
U r U2 r' U2 3l' r U' r' U 3l
U 3l' r U2 l U r' U2 l' U' 3l
U 3l' r U2 l U' l' U' 3l U2 r'
U 3l' U2 l U r U' l' r' U2 3l
U' 3r U2 l' r' U l U' r U2 3r'
U' r U2 3l' r' U l U' 3r U2 4r'
x U 3l U l' U l U r' U 3R'
U2 x U' 3r' U r U r' U l U 3L
3r U' 3l' U2 x' U' l' U' 3L' U 3l
U' r U' l' U2 3r r2' U l U' 3R'
U x U2 l U2 3R' U l' U' 3l U2 r'
U x U2 l U2 3R' U' r' U2 l' U' 3l
U' x U2 3L U2 r' U l U2 r U' 3r'
U' x U2 3L U2 r' U' r U' 3r' U2 l
U 3l' U l U' l' U' r U 3l U2 r'
U 3l' U' r U 3l U2 r' U r U' r'
U 3l' U' r U2 l U r' U' l' U' 3l
U' 4l' U2 3l U r U' 3r' U' l' U' l
U' 4l' U2 3l U' l' U' l U' r U' 3r'
case 3:
r U l' 3r r' U' r' U l 3r' r
4l' U l 3r' r U' r U l' 3l r'
U 3L' U2 l' U r U 3r r2' U2 4l
U' l' U2 3L' U' r U 3r r2' U2 4l
U l 3l' r U2 l' U' l U' l' 3l r'
U' l' 3r r' U r U r' U2 l 3r' r
U r U r' U' l 3l' r U' r' U 3L
U 3L' U' r U l' 3l r' U r U' r'
U 3L' U' r U l' 3r r' U' r' U 4l
U r U l' 3r r' U l U r' U2 3R'
U r U l' 3r r' U l U' 3R' U2 r'
U r U l' U2 3L' U' l U l' 3l r'
U r U2 r' U l 3l' r U r' U' 3L
U r U' 3L' U2 l' U l U l' 3l r'
U r U l' 3r r' U l U' 3L' U2 4r'
U r U2 l' 3r r' U' l U 3R' U2 r'
U r U2 l' 3r r' U' l U' r' U2 3R'
U r U2 l' U2 3L' U l U' l' 3l r'
U 3L' U2 l' U r U l' 3l r' U2 l
U 3L' U2 l' U' l U2 r U l' 3l r'
U' l' 3r r' U r U' 3R' U2 r' U2 l
U' l' 3r r' U' l U2 r U r' U2 3R'
U' l' 3r r' U' l U2 r U' 3R' U2 r'
U' l' U2 3L' U l U2 r U l' 3l r'
U' l' U2 3L' U' r U l' 3l r' U2 l
U r U2 l' 3r r' U' l U 3L' U2 4r'
U 4r U2 l' U2 3R' U l U' l' 3l r'
U' l' 3r r' U r U' 3L' U2 r' U2 4l
U' l' 3r r' U r U' 3L' U2 4r' U2 l
U' l' 3r r' U' l U2 r U' 3L' U2 4r'
U x U l' 3l r' U' r U l 3r' r U' r'
U' x U' l 3r' r U' l' U l' 3l r' U' l
x U 3L U2 l U r' U 3r' r2 U2 r'
x U' l U2 3L U' r' U 3r' r2 U2 r'
U r U r' U 3R U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
U r U r' U' r U2 3R U r' U' 3R'
U' 3R U r U r' U2 3R' U' r U' r'
U' 3R U r U' 3R' U2 r' U r U' r'
U r U l' 3r r' U l U l' U2 l 3r'
U' 3R U r U l' U2 3L' U r' U 4l
U' 3R U r U' 3L' U2 4r' U r U' r'
U' 3R U r U' 3L' U2 l' U' r' U 4l
x U l' 3l r' U2 l U' l' U' l 3r' r
x U' l 3r' r U r' U r U2 l' 3l r'
U2 x U l' 3l r' U l U l' U2 l 3r' r
U2 x U2 l U l' 3l r' U' l' U l 3r' r
U2 x U' l 3r' r U2 r' U' r U' l' 3l r'
r U l' U2 3L' U r' U l U2 3L
r U l' U2 3L' U r' U' 3L U2 l
r U' 3L' U2 l' U' r' U l U2 3L
r U' 3L' U2 l' U' r' U' 3L U2 l
U r U2 r' U r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
U r U2 r' U' 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'
U r U2 l' 3r r' U' l U' l' U2 l 3r'
U' l' 3r r' U r U' l 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U' l' 3r r' U r U' l r' U2 r U2 3r'
U' l' 3r r' U' l U2 r U l' U2 l 3r'
r U l' U2 3L' U r' U' 3R U2 4l
r U' 3L' U2 l' U' r' U' 3R U2 4l
4l' U l U2 3L U r U r' U2 3R'
4l' U l U2 3L U r U' 3R' U2 r'
4l' U' 3L U2 l U' r U r' U2 3R'
4l' U' 3L U2 l U' r U' 3R' U2 r'
U x U2 l 3r' r U l' U l U2 l' 3l r'
U' x U2 l' 3l r' U2 r U' r' U' l 3r' r
4l' U l U2 3L U r U' 3L' U2 4r'
4l' U' 3L U2 l U' r U' 3L' U2 4r'
x U 3L U' r' U l 3r' r U' r U r'
U 3L' U2 l' U r U r' U2 l U2 3L
U' 3R U2 r U2 l' U' l U 3R' U2 r'
U' 3R U2 r U2 l' U' l U' r' U2 3R'
U' l' U2 3L' U' r U r' U2 l U2 3L
U' 3R U2 r U2 l' U' l U 3L' U2 4r'
U' 3R U r U l' U2 l 3r' U' l' U' l
x U r' U l 3r' r U l' U l U2 3L
x U r' U l 3r' r U l' U' 3L U2 l
x U r' U l U2 3L U' l' U l 3r' r
x U r' U' 3L U2 l U l' U l 3r' r
case 4:
U r U2 r' U 3l' r U r' U' 3l
U 3L' U' 3R U r U' 3r' U 3L
U x U 3l U l' U l U2 3R' U' r'
U x U 3l U l' U' 3R' U2 l U r'
U' x U' 3r' U r U r' U2 3L U' l
U' x U' 3r' U r U' 3L U2 r' U l
U r U2 r' U' x U2 3L U l U' 3r'
U 3l' U' r U 3l U' r' U r U' r'
l' 3r U' 3r' U r U' 3R U l 3r'
U' 4r U' l2' 3l U r' U' l2 3l' U 3-4r'
case 5:
U' 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'
U' 3R U r U' 3l' U' r' U 4l
U' 3R U r U' 3l' U2 x' U' l' U' l
case 6:
U' 3r U 3r' U' 4l' U' 3R' U 3l
3L' U' 3r U r' U' 3R' U 3L
case 7:
r U' 3l' U r' U' 3l
4l' U' 3l U r U' 3r'
U 3l' U' r U' r' U2 3l
U' 3r U2 l' U l U 3r'
U x U 3l U l' U' 3r' U l
U' x U' 3r' U r U' 3l U r'
x U 3l U' r' U' r U2 3r'
x U' 3r' U2 l U l' U 3l
U2 x U 3l U2 r' U r U 3r'
U2 x U2 l U' 3r' U l' U' 3l
U2 x U' 3r' U' l U' l' U2 3l
U x U2 3r' U2 r U r' U 3l
U' x U2 3l U' l' U' l U2 3r'
case 8:
r U' r' U 3l' r U' r' U 3l
r U' r' U' x U2 3L U' l U 3r'
U r U 3r r2' U2 r U r' U 3R'
x U 3l U' l' r' U' r U l U 3r'
U r U r' U2 l 3l' r U r' U' 3L
U r U 4l' U2 l' 3l r' U l U' 3R'
case 9:
U 3L' U' r U l' U2 r' U2 3l
U' r U2 3l' U2 r' U' l U' 3L
U' 3r U2 l' U2 r' U' l U 3R'
U' 3R U r U l' U2 3r' U2 l
U' 3R U r U' r' U2 r U2 3r'
U' 3R U r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'
U 4r U2 3r' U2 r U r' U 3L
U 4r U2 l' U2 3r' U l U' 3L
U 3L' U' r U' r' U2 3r U2 4r'
U' 3R U r U' 3l' U2 r' U2 4l
U' 3R U r U' 3l' U2 4r' U2 l
U 4r U2 4r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
U' 3R U r U' 3r' U2 4r U2 4r'
U' r U' 3l' r' U' l U 3r U2 4r'
U 3L' U 3r U2 4r' U2 3R U' 3R'
U' 3R U 3R' U2 4r U2 3r' U' 3L
x U 3L U' r' U l U2 r U2 3r'
x U 3L U' r' U' r U2 3r' U2 l
x U' 3R' U r' U' r U2 r' U2 3l
x U' 3R' U r' U' 3l U2 r U2 r'
U2 x U 3L U l U' 3r' U2 l' U2 l
U2 x U 3L U l U' l' U2 l U2 3r'
U2 x U' 3R' U' l U r' U2 l' U2 3l
U2 x U' 3R' U' l U' l' U2 3l U2 r'
x U' 3R' U r' U l U2 3r U2 4r'
x U' 3R' U r' U' 3r U2 r' U2 4l
x U' 3R' U r' U' 3r U2 4r' U2 l
U 3L' U' r U l2' 3l U2 r' U2 l
U' r U2 l' U2 3r r2' U' l U 3R'
U' 3R U r U r' U2 3r' r2 U2 r'
U 3L' U' r U 3r r2' U2 r U2 4r'
U 3L' U' r U' l' U2 3r r2' U2 4l
U x U2 3r' U2 r U2 l U' r' U 3L
U' x U2 r' U2 r U2 3l U r' U' 3R'
U' x U2 r' U2 3l U2 l' U l U 3R'
U' r U' r' U r U2 3l' U' r' U 3l
U' r U' r' U' 3l' U l U' 3r U2 4r'
x U' r' U' 3l r U' l' U 3r' U2 l
U 3L' U r U2 l' U2 l r' U' 3L
U 3L' U' l' r U2 r' U2 l U 3L
U' 3R U l' r U2 r' U2 l U' 3R'
U' 3R U' r U2 l' U2 l r' U 3R'
U 3L' U 3r U2 l' U2 l 3r' U' 3L
U' 3R U 3l' r U2 r' U2 3l U' 3R'
U' r U' r' U2 r U2 3l' U r' U' 3l
x U' r' U2 3l U2 r U' l' U' l 3r'
x U' 3r' U2 l U2 r U' l' U 3l r'
3-4r U r U' 3r' U r U' l' 3l r'
3-4r U' r U l' 3l r' U' r U 3r'
U2 3-4r U r U l' 3l r' U' r U 3r'
U2 3-4r U' r U' 3r' U r U' l' 3l r'
case 10:
U' 4r U2 l2' 3l U' l U 3R' U2 r'
U' 4r U2 l2' 3l U' l U' r' U2 3R'
U 4l' U2 3R' U' r U 3r r2' U2 4l
U' 4r U2 l2' 3l U' l U 3L' U2 4r'
U' 4r U2 l2' 3l U' l U' l' U2 l 3r'
U' l' 3r U2 l U l' U l2 3l' U2 4r'
U r U l' 3r r' U2 r' U' l U' 3R'
U r U l' U2 l 3l' r' U' l U 3L
U' r U' 4l' U2 3R' U' l U l' 3l r'
U' 4r U2 4r' U l 3l' r U r' U' 3L
U 4l' U2 3R' U l U2 r U l' 3l r'
U 4l' U2 3R' U' r U l' 3l r' U2 l
U' r U2 4l' U2 3R' U l U' l' 3l r'
U' r U' r' U2 l' 3r U' r' U l 3r' r
U2 l' U r U' 3-4r U2 3r' U' l U 3L
U x U2 r' U2 3r' r2 U' r' U 3L U2 l
U x U2 r' U2 3r' r2 U' r' U' l U2 3L
U r U l' U2 r' U2 3R U l U' 3R'
U r U' 3L' U2 l' U2 r' U' l U 3L
U' r U2 r' U2 l' 3r U r' U' l 3r' r
U' 3r U2 r' U2 l' r U r' U' l 3r' r
U' l' 3r U2 l U l' U l 3r' r U2 r'
U' l' 3r U2 l U' r' U2 l' U l 3r' r
U r U r' U2 4r U2 3R' U r' U' 3L
U r U 4l' U2 r' U2 3L U l U' 3R'
U r U' 3-4r U2 3r' U2 r U' r' U' 3L
U r U' 3-4r U2 l' U2 3r' U' l U 3L
U r U' 3-4r U2 4r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
U' 4r U2 4r' U r U2 3R U' r' U 3R'
U' 4r U2 4r' U' 3R U2 r U r' U 3R'
x U' l 3r' r U' l' U' l U' r' U' 3L
U2 x U l' 3l r' U' r U' r' U' l U' 3R'
x U' 4l U 3L' U r' U' l' 3l r U' r'
U 4l' U2 3R' U' r U r' U2 l U2 3L
U2 l' U r U' l r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
U 3l' U' r U 3R U' l r' U2 r U 4r'
U r U2 l' 3r r2' U' l U 3r' r2 U2 r'
U' l' U2 l2 3l' U' r U l2' 3l r' U2 l
U' l' U2 l2 3l' U' r U l' 3r r2' U2 4l
case 11:
U2 4l' U l U 3L U r U' 3r'
U 3l' r U' r' U' l U' l' U' 3l
U r U' 3l' r' U r U r' U2 3l
U' 4r U2 4r' U 3l' r U r' U' 3l
U x U 3l U l' U' 3R' U' r' U' l
U' x U' 3r' U r U' 3L U' l U' r'
x U2 l U r' U 3R' U l' U' 3l
U x U 3L U2 r' U r U 3r' U l
U x U' r' U2 3L U' r U 3r' U l
U' x U l U2 3R' U' l' U 3l U r'
U' x U2 3L U' l U' r' U' r U' 3r'
U' x U' 3R' U2 l U l' U 3l U r'
U r U' r' U r U 3l' U' r' U 3l
U 3l' U' r U 3l U r' U r U' r'
U r U' r' U 4l' U 3l U' r U 3r'
U r U' 4l' U' 3l U' l' U 3r' U' l
U' l' U' l U 4r U' 3r' U' l' U 3l
U' l' U' l U' 4l' U 3l U r U' 3r'
U r U' 4l' U' 3r' U' l U 3r U' 4r'
U 3l' U' r U 3l U 4l' U' r' U 4l
case 12:
U' r U2 r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'
U' 3r U2 r' U2 r U r' U' 3R'
U' r U2 4l' U2 3r' U l U' 3L
U 3L' U' r U 3R U r' U 3-4r'
U' 3R U r U' 3L' U' r' U 3-4r'
r U 3-4r U2 3L U' r' U 3R'
r U' 3-4r U2 3R' U r' U' 3L
U2 r U' r' U r U' 3l' U' r' U 3l
U2 r U' r' U' r U 3l' U r' U' 3l
U r U2 3r r2' U2 r U' r' U' 3R'
U 4r U2 r' U2 3r' r2 U' r' U 3L
U' 4r U2 l2' 3l U2 r' U l U 3R'
U x U2 3r' U2 l U2 l' U l U' 3L
case 13:
U' r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'
U' r U' 4l' U2 3r' U' l U 3L
case 14:
r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'
r U r' U x U2 3r' U l U' 3L























(BR D)
r U' 3l' U r' U' 3l(FR D)
(U) r U2 r' U 3R' F r' F' 3r(BL D)
(U') l F2 l' U 3R' F r' F' 3r(FL D)
3r U' 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'















(BR U)
F r' F2 r F 3R U r U' 3r'
(U') 3r U 3r' U' r' F' 3R' F 3r(FR U)
r U (l' 3R) U' r' U (l 3R')(BL U)
(U') l F2 l2' 3r U' l U 3R' U2 r'
(U') l F2 l' U (r 3L') U r' U' 3L(FL U)
(U2) r U' r' U' r U' 3R U' r' U 3R'















(FR BR)
(U') 3R U r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r'(FL BL)
(U') r U2 r' U2 3r U r' U' 3R'(BL BR)
r U r' U' 3r U r' U' 3R'(FL FR)
(U') 3R U r U' 3r' U r U' r'











(BL FR)
(U') r U' r' U2 3r U' r' U 3R'(FL BR)
r U' r' U 3R' F' r' F 3r(U D)
r U 3R U' r' U 3R'
r U' 3L' U r' U' 3L


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 11, 2018)

you have heard my cries.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 3, 2018)

I average about 3 minutes on 6x6x6 and was wondering whether there would be any point in learning these, would they improve my times at all? Also, I think that last 2 edges might be more useful but I cannot seem to find much about it online.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I average about 3 minutes on 6x6x6 and was wondering whether there would be any point in learning these, would they improve my times at all?


Some cases are way shorter than the standard solution (e.g. 5 moves vs 11 moves). Some cases are just the standard solution, but with all the cancelled moves removed (e.g. like one-third of the algs listed). Some cases have an "intuitive" solution listed, but just like "intuitive F2L", intuition isn't the same for everyone and a complete guide will tell you which cases you aren't doing efficiently. For example, the case where the outer x-centres are solved and the last two obliques are opposite each other can be solved with just one commutator, not two. See also this bit I wrote in the OP:


xyzzy said:


> Just like intuitive F2L, sometimes looking at algorithmic methods can make you realise that there's a more efficient way to do certain cases, and the algorithm _becomes intuition_ if you stare at it hard enough.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 3, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Some cases are way shorter than the standard solution (e.g. 5 moves vs 11 moves). Some cases are just the standard solution, but with all the cancelled moves removed (e.g. like one-third of the algs listed). Some cases have an "intuitive" solution listed, but just like "intuitive F2L", intuition isn't the same for everyone and a complete guide will tell you which cases you aren't doing efficiently. For example, the case where the outer x-centres are solved and the last two obliques are opposite each other can be solved with just one commutator, not two. See also this bit I wrote in the OP:


Thank you, I think I will learn at least a few of these, my big cube L2C and L2E is not very good.


cuber314159 said:


> Also, I think that last 2 edges might be more useful but I cannot seem to find much about it online.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> What you usually see for 6×6×6 L2C is this:
> 
> 2×4 block on left side of front face
> 
> ...


Nice algorithmic analysis , thanks for posting!


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2018)

this is now publically available and easy to print off: bit.ly/2MppbsK


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 15, 2022)

Elaborating on this and reproducing into 444-777.








Brant Holbein's 444-777 Doc


Preamble A bunch of big cube resources mashed together and expanded on and/or developed by myself. Going to be working on Hoya and Yau. However, most tabs will useable by both methods. Algs will soon be accompanied with best and most preferred alt suggestions(Up to 3 probs). Oh! Uhh...I guess...




docs.google.com





Feel free to comment to help expediate the development process.


----------

